

GitHub does not support ipv6 - noja
http://ip6.nl/#!www.github.com

======
nextweek2
From the things I have read about, the issue with large sites is that it
doubles your traffic management problems. IPv6 will get there and its great to
see Facebook and Google leading the way.

However I would imagine the likes of Netflix and Github to be a little more
cautious about changing their setup. The real people to nag are the local
government websites. These are often low hanging fruit that just don't change
because they don't get paid to be proactive.

~~~
p1mrx
Netflix has been providing IPv6 service (albeit not with 100% coverage) for
the last few years.

In practice, it makes sense for the largest bandwidth users to move first,
because that means ISPs can deploy IPv6 in order to reduce the load on their
NAT infrastructure. (And most ISPs will be using NAT sooner or later, because
giving everyone their own IPv4 address is simply not sustainable.)

